# chance to grab a set of bbs ?



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

so the shop i get parts through was cleaning out their attic space and they came across a set of BBS wheels, i dont have a picture sadly but they say "motorsport" around the centers. they look kinda like these: http://www.bbs-usa.com/road-wheels-detail.cfm?CLID=5&WF=8 they want 400 for the set which i didnt think was too bad but on the insides of 2 of them they are rashed up and looks like they need to be refinished, does this sound like a good deal?


added pics below


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Nope. Not a good deal at all. Buy them from the shop, then sell them to me for the same price. I'll dispose of them properly.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> Nope. Not a good deal at all. Buy them from the shop, then sell them to me for the same price. I'll dispose of them properly.


:laugh:

I would have swooped them up on the spot.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Go for it. Get pics up if you can but it sounds like a good deal from the info provided.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

no way they are REAL CH's im betting they are reps


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

they look pretty real but i guess thats what reps are sopposed to do lol, should be picking them up monday for $350


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

got a couple pics with a camera phone 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








and will be putting them on this:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

well shizzz ok those seem to be real deal ch's 

is BBS stamped anywhere on the back or the lip part between the spokes


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> well shizzz ok those seem to be real deal ch's
> 
> is BBS stamped anywhere on the back or the lip part between the spokes


It is indeed, they are 18x 8.5 was thinking running 215's all the way around?


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

So I picked the wheels up yesturday and stopped off at the powder coaters today to pick out some new colors for them. Found a pearlecent white and going to get the letters done in black, and the rash repaired


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

good find!


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

ABAinA1 said:


> good find!


 thanks, hopefully will have them on the car in 4 weeks. 
:thumbup: for fellow vt'er


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

good find man :thumbup:


----------

